# Mp3 Players



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Been looking at these for a while now and finally decided to buy myself one for xmas.

I can't believe how good these things are. Mine can store around 300 tracks and has a built in fm tuner. It also has a graphic equaliser and all sorts of functions.

It can also be used as a digital voice recorder.

Sound quality is superb through headphones, but it can also be plugged into a hi-fi.

Simple to use as well, just copy cd's to your computer in mp3 format, then you just tranfer them to the mp3 player via usb.

I've stayed away from them before due to price, but they are now becoming a lot cheaper, mine was only Â£140. Some of the latest ones with HDD storage are amazing and capable of storing entire music collections - up to a staggering 6 - 8000 tracks...









Anyone else have one of these and what do you think of them?.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Good on you Garry, I haven't taken the plunge yet as I have dropped mp3 player hints left right and center running up to Christmas but no luck









No socks either
















I am impressed, Â£140 for 300 tracks, brilliant. I love my music but favour tracks rather than artists, I complile CD's with anything from Motorhead to Nancy Griffiths on them, an MP3 player seems just the job as I am jazzed off with carrying CD's about. Let me know how simple it is to use and what make it is.

Cheers


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Mark,

Yep, very simple to use and you can just drag and drop files onto it. They are generally just recognised by your computer as a removable disc drive. If you have windows xp, they don't even need any software.

I'll post a link to the site where I got it soon. Service was brilliant, next day delivery was f.o.c.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Try this.....





I got the Xen EMP-200, 256mb.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Correction to opening post - many can now store an amazing 15000 tracks.....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Good on ya Garry

I understand about the others that are mega dosh. I've had an ipod 4 a while, but then again, it saves me changing stuff. Its wasnt cheap, but makes my life easier.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul,

The Ipod is very good and was until recently the industry standard in hdd mp3 players.

I rarely listen to an entire album/cd, so the thing I like about the mp3 players is the fact that you can, as you say, listen to many different tracks without changing a cd/minidisc/tape every few minutes.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Many would argue that the ipod still is the industry standard!

If anyone is thinking about getting an MP3 player, I would highly recommend one.

If you're put off by the price / amount of storage available, there is a strong rumour that Apple will release a 'mini' ipod on 6th January at the annual Macworld expo in San Fransisco. Rumours are solid state 2gig and 4gig players prices starting at just 100 usd (60ukp). If they are half as good as their big brother they'll blow the competition out of the water.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Jezz,

That's very interesting about the possible new Ipods.

With ref to the industry standard, I went simply by quite a few very recent professional reviews that seem to think that the new I River ihp200 is the best, bearing in mind though, it's about Â£100 more than the Ipod, which I suppose must be taken into account.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As you said G, you don't use yours on as large a scale as me, so yours sounds fine. The ipod killed 2 birds with one for me, as I use it to back my pc up as well.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Interesting article here on multiple uses for hard disc mp3 players that you might be interested in Paul

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/68/34530.html


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Interesting article here on multiple uses for hard disc mp3 players that you might be interested in Paul

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/68/34530.html


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for that Jezzag, very interesting.

I assume they mean ability to view video on the new ipods. Mine will store mpegs as a back up as it is. You can go on indefinitely, being a gadget freak like me. I got a bluetooth headset for Christmas, which is superb. Its about an inch & a bit across, & just hooks on your ear. Then you just answer the phone by pushing a button on it. Only thing needed is phone to be within 10m of you. It's not going to get used an awful lot, but what the heck.

That article has one point-carrying loads of stuff with you. Soon as someone brings a mobile out with ipod & ipaq capabilities, i'll trade the lot in. Until then.....


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Me too. Too many gadgets and expensive battery habit. One or two boxes at most would be perfect.

Sorry for the double posting above.


----------

